
Lenovo Unveils Thinkpad P52: 8th Gen Core, 128GB RAM - jpalomaki
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12970/lenovo-unveils-thinkpad-p52
======
jpalomaki
Detailed specs seem to hard to find, but this should come with either the 6
core i9 or Xeon CPU. Max mem is either 128GB non-ECC or 64GB ecc. GPU is "Up
to NVIDIA Quadro P3200" Should be available this month.

